# 28 days into flowering..



## Mitch (Jul 3, 2007)

28 days into flowering and here are my plants.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks pretty nice. looks like more of a sativa, do you know what strain?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

they look really nice,i would agrre looks more sativa than indica


----------



## Capone (Jul 10, 2007)

what kind of light


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

They look good but burnt. I would cut back on the nutes. Good looking girls though.


----------

